# New Early Bird?



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

It looks as if a campaign on the 24 Hour Watch and O&W fora for a new Early Bird has produced some results ....

_"...if all goes according to plan there will be a new Early Bird coming. The suggestions I had that Howard forwarded to Mr. Wajs included the origianl dial layout and hands with date at the bottom of the dial and ID3066 case with sapphire and red/blue-gray bezel divided at 6/18 rather than 12/24. I think I'll try to get one of the first if it turns out as well as I think it should."_

Maybe if there is enough interest here we could ask Roy to pass it on to Mr Wajs?


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

To make it cheaper than a Glycine Airman 6 with about the same prformances (WR, saphire crystal, screw-down crown) and it will be a winner.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I did know a few months ago that he was going to do one as I was asking if he had any movements left as I wanted to buy them.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Are you going to see if you can get some









And what were you planning on doing with the movements I wonder


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

We'll see.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> We'll see.


 I guess we will


----------

